# "DHF 2017": Annett Möller vs. Heidi Klum vs. Katy Perry (Stichwahl/Top 16)



## kakashi (18 Dez. 2017)

"Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Alle drei hatten gleich viele Stimmen in der Gruppenphase. Da sie zusammen den 15. Platz belegt haben, kommen die 2 mit den meisten Stimmen ins Achtelfinale.

Mehrfachauswahl möglich. Dauer der Umfrage: 1 Tag. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.


----------



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Damit ziehen Katy Perry (15. Platz) und Annett Möller (16. Platz) ins Achtelfinale.


----------

